# H100 am Prodigy



## GameTwist (19. Dezember 2012)

Schönen guten Abend an alle PCGH-ianer,
nur ne ganz kurze Frage, kann ich die H100 beim Prodigy extern anbringen
da ja innen drinn nich allzu viel Platz ist. 

Hab mir eben mal div. Bilder'chens angeguckt von oben drauf, 
dass sieht aber aus als währe das nur Plaste, das kann man ja schlecht einfach durchöchern.. 

Gibt es evtl. hinten noch Möglichkeiten die zu befestigen? 
Dankeschöön. 

Leo.


----------



## <BaSh> (19. Dezember 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## Uter (19. Dezember 2012)

Da Kompaktkühlungen nicht geöffnet werden sollen, kann man sie auch nicht so einfach außerhalb des Gehäuses anbringen. Für alles weitere siehe <BaSh>s Post.

-CLOSED-


----------

